# Cabinet for New Config?



## a-raam (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello people.I have decided my config but I am confused about the right cabinet.
My rig :
Intel Pentium G645
HIS AMD Radeon HD 6870 1 GB
GSkill NT 1 x 8 GB RAM
Gigabyte GA B75M D3H mobo 
Corsair CX600 / Seasonic Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU 
500 GB WD Blue

need a decent cheap ventilated cabinet with usb 3.0 ports.
i shortlisted two myself:
Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
NZXT Source 210 Black with Window Cabinet


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 3, 2013)

IMO NZXT Source is a better option !


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2013)

NZXT one to go but i suggest you to go for Corsair GS500 or Seasonic 12II 520 &not for cx600

NZXT one to go but i suggest you to go for Corsair GS500 or Seasonic 12II 520 &not for cx600


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

Source 210.
Why are you posting same thing in more than one thread in the forum? I remember earlier today I quote a post of yours having same config.
Talking about PSU, avoid CX600. And I've suggested you in that post of mine.


----------



## a-raam (Feb 4, 2013)

@ d6bmg i did post earlier but that was about PSUs. About the source 210 , its cooling is decent ??


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

a-raam said:


> @ d6bmg i did post earlier but that was about PSUs. About the source 210 , its cooling is decent ??



For your system it would be enough, even without adding any more extra fans.


----------



## a-raam (Feb 4, 2013)

And what if I replaced a 6870 by a 7850 ?


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 4, 2013)

Won't make any difference, don't worry !


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2013)

a-raam said:


> And what if I replaced a 6870 by a 7850 ?



Better performance & greater power savings


----------



## a-raam (Feb 4, 2013)

you mean the 7850 will perform better + save power ?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

a-raam said:


> And what if I replaced a 6870 by a 7850 ?



Almost equal performance with better efficiency (read, better power savings)


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2013)

a-raam said:


> you mean the 7850 will perform better + save power ?



MSI R7850 Power Edition 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

your processor will heavily bottleneck your  card though


----------



## a-raam (Feb 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> your processor will heavily bottleneck your  card though


sad. any options ?


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 4, 2013)

If possible change your processor to an i3 at least !


----------



## a-raam (Feb 4, 2013)

I guess I should forget 6870, 7850. Will get a 7770 / other budget gpu for now. Cabinet and PSU done.


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 4, 2013)

If you have any plans of changing your cpu in the next 1 year then i would say go for hd 7850, even though it will be bottlenecked bit yet it will give you better performance than hd 7770 even with your current cpu !


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> your processor will heavily bottleneck your  card though



*No, it won't. *G645 is good enough to pairw ith a single HD7850.
It can even be paired with single HD7970 without any bottlenecking issue.


----------



## a-raam (Feb 5, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> *No, it won't. *G645 is good enough to pairw ith a single HD7850.
> It can even be paired with single HD7970 without any bottlenecking issue.



you made my day. Just waiting for dad to gimme money.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Enjoy your new card after buying.


----------

